# OLD WORLD CALL



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This call reminds me of something the Early pioneers would have used brought over from spain on the mayflower. It is made of cocobolo and antiqued hammered copper. It is a closed reed distress call. Any where in the lower United States For $ 38.00 Thanks and Enjoy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, you turn some good looking calls Rick !!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Ed, Man i'm having fun. Who would have thought ?


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I hammered the bands myself, And I got a D in History, LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Noway SG, that grass reed call is an A+


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice call Rick!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a beauty Rick..............


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

OOOOOOOWEEEEEE THATS A PURTY CALL RIGHT THERE!!!!!!! :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:

yor calls keeping getting better and better looking each time you post one


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Man that is a really nice looking call!! My wife said no more buying calls after I bought that black Oak Double ring call from you. I am going to go crazy if I cant find a compromise with her!!! I think she needs a new vacuum cleaner!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a great looking call alright. My favorite one so far.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments. That cocobolo sure sounds sweet too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*nice call-----sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hard to pick out the best as you've had some dandy's ! I think your onto something with the copper.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet looking call...


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks alot everyone for the kind words.


----------

